
Ask HN: VPNs for Hosting? - drewg123
Are there VPN services suitable for hosting a web server behind the VPN?  Eg, a VPN which will provide a public IP and accept connections on ports 80 and 443?  The intent is helping a friend setup a home web server that she does not want to be geolocatable due concerns over stalkers.    I realize this is a niche use case.
======
stephenr
How reliable does it need to be? A bare-minimum Linux VPS for a few bucks a
month and an SSH reverse tunnel would give you "hide me" functionality and its
(IMO) a much easier setup to debug if something isn't working. It's probably
also got some resources to e.g run a proxy cache (and thus reduce the amount
of traffic to traverse the weakest link: the tunnel), if that's at all helpful

~~~
drewg123
Yeah, I was thinking to do something like that if there were no packaged
solutions.

------
presumably
For hosting, I’d suggest to look at hosting providers rather than VPN
providers.

Here’s one:
[https://freerangecloud.com/cart.php?gid=11](https://freerangecloud.com/cart.php?gid=11)

Cloudflare’s Argo Tunnel is another great option.

